# Not sure what kind of bug this and how to I get rid of it?



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ants.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Where are you in general? It could be a special Namibian ant for all we know.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

PaulSDobisz said:


> I'm not sure what kind of insect this is another forum said ants, but I don't think so usually ants follow each other in a trail. They just showed up in my guest bathroom and keep coming back no matter what I do. my first thought was weevils because I store a lot of grain products in the closet. The first thing I did was empty the closet and throw anything out that was open or questionable since you cannot readily see weevils just remains from when the eggs hatch. I cleaned out the closet with Clorox cleaner and cleaned out the vanity, floor and everything else I could think of. I also flushed the sink drain with very hot water and full-strength Clorox. They have reappeared they are mainly on the vanity countertop I really don't see anywhere else they could be coming from I'm obviously missing something.
> View attachment 703335
> 
> View attachment 703334
> ...


Nice to meet you!

Those look like ants, albeit small ones. The big clue is the overall shape and “elbow bend” in the antennae in front (like bees and wasps to which they’re related).

They usually nest outside; a good place to look is right outside the nearest exterior wall. Sometimes, though, they will travel a distance to whatever it is they’re after.


----------



## gkreamer (May 8, 2020)

They look like tiny black ants (duh, I know). We've used Terro Indoor Liquid Ant Killer. It's designed to be eaten by the ants and taken back to their nest and shared, killing many more. It's worked for us at a few houses.

TERROIndoor Liquid Ant Killer Baits (6-Pack)








TERRO Indoor Liquid Ant Killer Baits (6-Pack) T300 - The Home Depot


Attract and kill the ants you see and the ones you don't with Terro Liquid Ant Baits. The liquid, which contains borax, is specifically designed to allow worker ants to consume the product, survive long



www.homedepot.com




SKU# 202532940


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@PaulSDobisz I concur with @gkreamer who beat me to it.

Be aware that not all ants will go for all ant baits. I've found Terro to be good, but keep an eye and see if they're actually taking it; if it's evident they're not, try another kind.

Another big thing that helps is to figure out what they're after, if you can. Knowing that will help with selecting a bait. Some baits work best with grease/fat eating ants, others are best with sugar eating ants.


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

Had ants, 2 would fit on a grain of rice, in our kitchen couple of weeks ago.
Did a similar cleaning as the OP but they returned.
Bought liquid terro ant bait. Cost $6.00 at the local hardware store.
Took 3 days before we noticed no more ants.

HTH...Don.


----------



## DtoCman (6 mo ago)

Looks like ants to me!


----------



## D. Soloma (6 mo ago)

Its looks like ants, I think it's not very dangerous like bed bugs.


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

Possibly odorous house ants. Crush some with your finger and see if they give off a coconut-like smell. Just need to follow their trail and eliminate the nest.


----------



## PaulSDobisz (6 mo ago)

Just wanted to thank everyone for the helpful insight, I thought I'd give an update for everyone's benefit, they would appear to be sugar ants which are very small. They seemed to have come up through the drain because I was not real smart and filled up my sugar container over the sink. The way I got rid of them is putting a cup of vinegar down every drain in the house at night for a week. I am to understand that vinegar is poisonous to ants and removes their scent trail. That and putting the Terra granules completely around the house and the Terra bait in the bathroom and a couple more at my other sinks in the house. Haven't seen any in quite a while so knock on wood they are gone for the time being.


----------

